# DTG Carriage error nosie



## TeedesignZ (Mar 16, 2015)

Please help carriage noise. View video

https://youtu.be/YhhzlxUcoZ0


----------



## utero (Jun 9, 2007)

Have you cleaned the encoder strip?

Also could be a build of up ink mist over time on cogs, if you can get to it with a swab and some isoprop then give it a clean.


----------



## neilb (Jan 14, 2012)

Sounds like the carriage belt is too slack to me.


----------



## TeedesignZ (Mar 16, 2015)

It's a brand new printer. How do you adjust belt 

Sent from my SM-G900V using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## tchandler52 (Sep 17, 2012)

Was it the encoder strip ? It says your video was deleted.


----------



## TeedesignZ (Mar 16, 2015)

Here is fresh new video I still can't figure out! Please help lol!

Carriage noise: http://youtu.be/EcZPIem_dqw



Sent from my SM-G900V using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## TeedesignZ (Mar 16, 2015)

Here is a video if when tweaking the unlock and lock of Carriage then powering on and hope for the beat that I get ready on the printer. So frustrating lol!


Printing: https://youtu.be/Vd4b6ehrI9k
Sent from my SM-G900V using T-Shirt Forums


----------

